# hi folks! hoping for online friends and support if that's cool?



## roxym

hey folks, hope you are all well..... a little about me- we have been ttc for 20 months.. had ruptured ectopic last year and 2 mc this year (the last was in august)

we have to older girls - 9 & 10

TTC is driving me MAD!!! :) i hate the waits every months and any advice or tips or anything to keep me sane would be MOST appreciated! im sure im not the only one who feels like theyre going crazy every month?! :shrug:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Hi & Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Nerdy Girl

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Hi & welcome :)


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi welcome to BnB x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Buzz1

hiya  im new too... welcome xx


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow:


----------

